# Hello



## xmissnawtyx

Hello Its been a while since a have been on the site..
I have 2 lovely kids from a previous marriage in which i was sterilized, The marriage broke up 6 months after the op and i met my new husband who has no kids of his own.
Did a course of Egg Share IVF Feb 06 but failed and wasn`t very nice 
I have now a Sterilization Reversal Operation booked for beginning of May and i am so excited...
Is there any one else who has gone through the operation??

Jayne


----------



## SUSZY

Dear girls
just wanted to day hi but glad you are both posting on secondry if thread so have already replied to you over thre.
take care
susie


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne  

My story is a little similar to yours in that I have children from previous marriage, was sterilised and then DH up and left.  Have been with my wonderful man now for almost 5 years and he has no children.  We tried IVF in December and got a BFN which I was devastated about, I also was a poor responder to stimms    After a bit of soul searching we've also decided to opt for sterilisation reversal and have got an appointment with our consultant on 23rd of this month    I've been searching the boards for other people in the same boat and haven't found anybody yet although they could be hiding    Sorry to hear about your egg share not working, it's awful when tx doesn't go to plan isn't it    I found the whole process very 'all consuming' and I have the utmost respect for all the ladies who have done numerous cycles on here, their courage is amazing  

Do you mind me asking how long ago you were sterilised, mine was 10 years ago so I'm worried that I've left it too late    I'm not quite sure what to expect at our consultation, did you have to have any tests before booking the op.  Sorry I'm not able to offer you much information but if I find anybody who has had the op I'll let you know.  Hope we speak before but if not good luck with the op,  that everything goes smoothly for you hun      

Take care 

Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs
I was sterilized in Mar 02 so just over 5 years ago..
Didn`t have any tests at consultation, The consultant just wanted to know how i was sterilized but wasn`t sure so he was writing to the hospital where i had it done to find out.
He was very optimistic and quoted 70-80% success rate which compared to the IVF rate we were given gives us a lot more hope  
Good Luck with your consultation are you having it done through the NHS.

Luv Jayne xx


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne  

We're going private hopefully, if the consultant is optomistic.  We're not eligible for NHS funding so this is likely to cost us an arm and a leg   (aaah well we have 2 of each   )  The rough quote we've had is just short of £4k. To be honest I'm a bit worried that they may try and sway us towards IVF again but I don't want to do that at this stage, couldn't face another BFN right now.  I'm not that optomistic that we can get pg naturally anyway as I have high FSH and DH had abnormal swimmers but when we had our last tx we managed without icsi and got grade one embies so I'm hoping that is a positive sign    Think I'll feel better when we've had the appointment and I know whether we can go ahead or not, the waiting is agony isn't it  

How about you hun, have you managed to get NHS funding?  

Love Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs

We are going privately too..We did a lot of looking around and have gone through the Nuffield Hospital..
The consultant we spoke to couldn't`t understand why we hadn`t done the op before IVF but you live and learn as they say..
The prices we were quoted ranged from £5k downwards then looked at going abroad..We are paying £2.7k and the hospital is only 20Min's away and 2 night stay so feel it has ticked all the boxes..

Jayne
x


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

Just to let you know that our appointment went well and they're happy to do the op    Cons said that the recovery period would be the same as c-section/hysterectomy so around 6 weeks off work   and a 3 night stay in hospital max.  Still don't have a full price for the op though, said they would send that in the post so just waiting for that and then hopefully we can book in.  Apparently my cons does a laparoscopy just before the op to take a look at tubes and see what condition they are in prior to opening you up, he said this is just in case they can't carry out the procedure and then it's much quicker to recover from a laparoscopy and you have no scar    Oh well, you've got to be in it to win it as they say eh    How are you having the procedure?

Can't be long until your op now, what date are you booked in for    You must keep in touch and let me know how you get on  

Take care

love Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs
Glad your`e appointment went well..
My op is on the 8th May...12 days and counting...
The consultant i saw didn`t say anything about the laparoscopy...He had the notes from the actual sterilisation to see how it was originally done.
I can`t wait for the operation but getting worried about afterwards don`t like pain and being helpless but have to do this to get the result..
I have warned DH that i`m gonna wear him out so he had better get some energy  
Been reading stories from people who have had the operation and it seems ectopic pregnancies are common so bit worried about that...
I will definitely keep in touch as we are in the same boat and its good sharing the experiences

Jayne


----------



## ~debs~

Me again  


I was warned that eptopic pg is a risk after the op and that if we get a bfp I should go to docs and get an appointment for an early scan to be sure    I've booked my op today, 15th June, although I still don't know how much it is all gonna cost    I know they don't like to 'talk' about money but it would help eh  

I think all the cons do things differently so it will be interesting to see how we both get on    8th May will be here before you know it, ooooh it's all exciting.  Will be keeping an eye out to see how you get on   

Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Well just had my pre assessment tests and every thing ok so i have 1 week to go..
I now it sounds funny but i can`t wait i am so looking forward to this operation end of 1 chapter and the beginning of a new one..
I will keep you all updated..  

Jayne
xxx


----------



## ~debs~

Jayne


Good luck for Tuesday hun, will be thinking of you    

Love and luck 

Debs xxx


----------



## sarylou

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your op tomorrow. xxx

And to you also Debs. xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Thanks for your messages
The operation went well and surgeon said it was text book case and tubes rejoined well
I had been sterilised by clips so that was good news as it made the procedure easier.
I have a 6inch cut along the bikini line and finding moving around difficult..Wouldn't`t say the pain was unbarable more very uncomfortable and found my hormones went hay wire and i was horrid for 2 days and ended up staying in my spare room and not speaking alot 
Just glad i`ve had the operation and i can move life on..
Another tip get some really baggy clothes as i cant fit into anything and i have been wearing my DH jogging bottoms (feel so glam)
Just cant wait to start practising at the moment sex is the last thing on my mind..
How are you feeling Debs?
Love to all of you

Luv 

Jayne xx


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

Congratulations on your op honey, I'm so pleased for you    Sounds like you've had a rough couple of days    Was it just the 2 nights you stayed in hospital   Have they told you how long it's likely to take before you'll be back to normal  (moving around and lifting etc, not suggesting you're not normal hun   )

I'ma bit fed up about mine to be honest, still haven't had any written information from the hospital about the exact price of the op yet    I rang up and was told that it's likely that it'll be in the region of 5-6k but somebody would ring me back, well that was 3 days ago and still no call   I'm starting to get really angry with them not to mention worried that we won't be able to afford it.  So the long and short of it is that I'm not sure if I'll be having my op on the date we booked now or if we'll have to look elsewhere    

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant didn't it  

Hope you're feeling a lot stronger soon honey and bit more up for BMS    

Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs
Try getting a quote through the Nuffield Hospital Group they quoted me the cheapest and so far very pleased with treatment.
I have to have complete rest for 2 weeks which is hard about 6 - 8 weeks off work..

Jayne


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

Thanks for that honey  

Hope you're feeling a bit better and taking it easy    6-8 weeks off work eh, now that I could cope with    well, without the pain of course  

Debs xxx


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

Just thought I'd update you ......... finally got the price from Bupa and a rather large apology    Consultants secretary has been falling over backwards to get it sorted for me so I can't complain.  Anyway we're definately booked for 15th June  

How are you getting on, has the discomfort eased off any    Hope you're a bit more mobile now hun  

Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs
Yes getting better every day..Still achy and tender but feel so much better in myself..
Had to go back to the hospital last Friday as found i had a haematoma  which is why my wound is still leaking but is getting less each day..
Bit bored at the moment trying to find things to do..
Its brilliant news that your operation is booked..How long do you have to stay in?..Is it a full cut or lapostomy?

Jayne


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

Good to hear that you're getting better every day    Must admit that I've been thinking about how I'll keep myself occupied so I don't end up bored out of my head    I dread to think how much of a tip my house will be by the time I can do housework again after the op    Will have to get plenty of books and dvd's in to keep me going.

I'm booked in for a laperoscopy to have a peak at my tubes to see if the op is viable and if it is they'll go straight to a laperotomy.  Which did you have honey  

Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs
I had a lapotomy 6 inch cut in the bikini line.
Not too bad just but uncomfortable when trying to walk,sit and get up out of bed..
Its been 3 weeks and just feel achy...

Speak Soon

Jayne
xxx


----------



## ~debs~

Hey Jayne

How are you getting on honey, you bouncing about yet   Just a quick question, did you get your dr's note for work from your consultant or did you make an appointment with your gp after the op?

3 more days to go  

Debs x


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs 
Sorry for the delay in replying..
My consulatant gave me a certificate for 6 weeks he did offer 8 weeks but have now gone back as was bored at home and i only sit down nothing to energtic..
I hope everything goes ok
Speak soon

Jayne


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

Good to hear that you have managed to go back to work    Have to say that I am so pleased to have  found somebody who is going through the same thing chick 

My op went well, although found out that they had originally used the ring method and so I've lost more of my tubes than was anticipated.  Strange cos I was told that they were doing it with clips  

It's been just over a week and I'm still a bit pooped but thankfully the pain and swelling have eased a bit    I guess it's early days yet though  

Hope you and you're family are well honey  

Debs xxx


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

How are you hun   keeping well I hope  

Just wanted to let you know that I got a   yesterday, am still in total shock    Got to ring GP tomorrrow to try and arrange an early scan to check for ectopic  

Love and luck to you   

Debs xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi Debs

I am so pleased for you you must be over the moon..
Stay no joy for us..going back to the hospital on thursday..
Let me know how the scan goes..

Jayne


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi all
Here`s an up date on our road to have a baby..
Went back to the hospital as was having quite a bit of pain in right hand side.
Had a dye test and found the right hand tube was blocked but left was ok.
Consultant has started me on 4 cycles of clomid starting next month.
This is definitely a roller coaster of emotions..
Jayne


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne   

Sorry to hear that one of your tubes are blocked hun   Would a HSG make any difference to the blockage   Not quite sure how that works so sorry if I am talking out of my     Good news that you've been given clomid though, really hope that makes a difference for you, got everything 

Love and luck   


Debs xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi Jayne 
Good luck with the clomid honey hope it works  

Hi debs
Congratulations on your BFP thats great  

                                        wouldbegreat


----------



## ~debs~

Thanks Lainey  

Only just noticed your post so sorry for not repying earlier  

I see you've just had your reversal op.  Great news that it was sucessful and hope you're feeling well and on the road to recovery  

Wishing you lots of love and luck for getting your BFP   

Take care

Debs xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hi debs  
Thanks for your support thats really sweet.
                                            wouldbegreat


----------



## ~debs~

Hi Jayne

Just noticed one of your posts and wanted to say   on your   

Am really pleased for you  

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy   

xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Thanks Debs
Still in a state of shock that i am actually pregnant.
Hope you are well 

Jayne
x


----------

